# GbaSp Or Psp



## lance.f (Oct 19, 2007)

GbaSp 70$ Cheap light very durable has a crap loada games 

Psp 200$ "core" Much better graphics wider screen multimedia, wifi


----------



## Eevee (Oct 19, 2007)

SP?  What happened to the DS?


----------



## lance.f (Oct 19, 2007)

Why not SP ^v^ DS vs PSP has been done to much


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

GBA SP still manages to have more games that appeal to me than the PSP.

But mainly because it can play GB/GBC games as well.

I do want a PSP though...I'm just waiting for Silent Hill: Origins to come out.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 19, 2007)

Ill stick with gbasp n my DS


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 19, 2007)

The DS can play GBA games on it, and DS games. And music. And I'm pretty such you can get videos too.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 20, 2007)

Atariwolf said:
			
		

> GBA SP still manages to have more games that appeal to me than the PSP.
> 
> But mainly because it can play GB/GBC games as well.
> 
> I do want a PSP though...I'm just waiting for Silent Hill: Origins to come out.



You can play GBA/GB games on the PSP too, along with stuff like Silent Hill and Jeanne d'Arc.

Hell, you can even play PSone games and SNES games.  Don't forget that a web browser and music/video playback is also a standard feature (whereas you need a R4 or other type of cartridge to use media functions on the DS).


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 20, 2007)

You also need a heavy duty belt and a power-pack to keep the PSP going.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 20, 2007)

Silver R. Wolfe said:
			
		

> Atariwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure you can if your a dirty thief who goes 'lolbackups' Are you a thief, PSP shill? Don't forget web browsing and media playback eats up loads of battery time and the high chance of bricking your system when you have to update to play the latest games because you got all them roms on there.

Figures the PSP would be loved by some furries, as they don't like paying for software.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 20, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Silver R. Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm... what?

So loading roms for games you own is stealing all of a sudden?

Figures that instead of attacking the argument, you would attack the person saying it.  Web browsing and media playback doesn't eat up any more battery life than spinning the UMD drive, so that's a moot point and the high brick rate for updating firmware?  That's just plain FUD.

If you don't have a proper argument, you'd do better to not say anything than to start calling people thieves when you have no evidence of it.


----------



## kitetsu (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd just get a DS, fully customized, backwards compatibility, all that shit. PSP is great, but it acts too much like bitchy spouses with tourette's.

Buy an N-Gage for emulation or something. It's like one of the most powerful phones, being able to run genesis games and MAME iirc. Problem is, the fucking piece of shit's a flop, so it's a rare item.

And Foxstar, who in this ass ugly rock wouldn't want to mooch on games? "PSP shill" met its expiry date 5 years ago.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 20, 2007)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> I'd just get a DS, fully customized, backwards compatibility, all that shit. PSP is great, but it acts too much like bitchy spouses with tourette's.
> 
> Buy an N-Gage for emulation or something. It's like one of the most powerful phones, being able to run genesis games and MAME iirc. Problem is, the fucking piece of shit's a flop, so it's a rare item.
> 
> And Foxstar, who in this ass ugly rock wouldn't want to mooch on games? "PSP shill" met its expiry date 5 years ago.



Not me. I pay for it all. Why mooch?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 20, 2007)

Besides, the stuff mentioned in DS has to bought first (mp3, video and web browsing).

I prefer PSP. it is actually coming up nice now. I don't want another training game.

Besides - just because it's not the "first" doesn't make it the "worst"! Heck, I prefer things that are not the first because they are less risky of being milked!


----------



## Eevee (Oct 20, 2007)

Silver R. Wolfe said:
			
		

> Umm... what?
> 
> So loading roms for games you own is stealing all of a sudden?


Surprise!  It's a breach of their license, so in some sense of the word: yes.  Isn't IP law grand?


As for Web browsing and media playing, uh, I already have devices to do that, and they do it far better than some game system.  I can't even name any games for the PSP I'd want.  Sorry, Sony.


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 20, 2007)

id say gbasp i have a psp and i dont enjoy playing on it , hurts my eyes -.-


----------



## lance.f (Oct 20, 2007)

:3 SP for me why have FF1 and FF2 individually 40$ each when FFDoS GBA is 30-40$ just less graphically enhanced


----------



## kitetsu (Oct 20, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Not me. I pay for it all. Why mooch?



Because some people, priority excuse or not, have trouble saving up enough spare money to buy stuff.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 21, 2007)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



umm true


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 22, 2007)

The lack of mention of LocoRoco saddens me about gamers today.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 22, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> The lack of mention of LocoRoco saddens me about gamers today.



It's not that good, that's why. The PS3 verison is alright but..


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 22, 2007)

This topic has been done eighty million times before in millions of forms, and it's still drivel. I AM HIJACKING THIS TOPIC IT IS NOW ABOUT PUPPIES WHICH ARE CUTE


----------



## Eevee (Oct 22, 2007)

I LIKE PUPPIES MORE THAN THE DS BECAUSE I CAN TOUCH THE LOWER HALF FOR HOURS OF ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## net-cat (Oct 22, 2007)

GBA SP vs PSP?

Isn't that like SNES vs PS2?

(First and only portable gaming system I ever owned is a DS. R4 FTW.)


----------



## lance.f (Oct 22, 2007)

puppies can play GBA!!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 23, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> WolfoxOkamichan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait what? You just said a screensaver is BETTER than the game?!

I bet you're just pulling it out of your tailhole!


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 23, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. I also don't have a tailhole, i'm a human and my fursona doesn't have a tailhole ether.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 23, 2007)

:3 my tail hole is feathery then  warm n cushy


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 24, 2007)

O..o

In any case, don't judge the game via trailers... wait, simply watching the trailers automatically make it an awesome game!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 24, 2007)

lance.f said:
			
		

> puppies can play GBA!!








*coughs*


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh christ... another PSP vs GB thread. Everyone knows I like the PSP more for personal reasons. Mostly I like being able to hack/upgrade the system with new firmware to get new or improve on existing features.

Also what causes firmware bricks? Retards who don't know how to read the instructions and keep their battery fully charged when upgraded.

ROMs? If you own the original cartridge its considered a legal backup. US law allows you to own backups so long as you can prove you own the original.

The PSP has many features that are standard that requires the purchase of additional hardware/software for the DS (multimedia playback & web browser).

The PSP comes with an internal PSX emulator.

Thanks to homebrew the PSP can play all the games the DS can as well as DS games themselves.

The PSP is more powerful hardware wise allowing for more complex homebrew.

This is why I own a PSP.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 24, 2007)

Ron Overdrive said:
			
		

> ROMs? If you own the original cartridge its considered a legal backup. US law allows you to own backups so long as you can prove you own the original.


http://www.copyright.gov/title17/92chap1.html#117

Fail.  Don't believe everything you read on www.downloadromzzz4free.com.

Most of what you mentioned can be done on the DS with homebrew.  Then again, I'm weird and I use my handheld systems to _play games_...


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Oct 24, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Ron Overdrive said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Â§ 117. Limitations on exclusive rights: Computer programs53
> 
> (a) Making of Additional Copy or Adaptation by Owner of Copy. â€” Notwithstanding the provisions of section 106, it is not an infringement for the owner of a copy of a computer program to make or authorize the making of another copy or adaptation of that computer program provided:
> 
> ...



Show me in this quote from the link you've shown me where it states that owning a backup of something you own is illegal. If you don't own the game and you have the rom then rom is illegal to own. If you own the game and then the rom is considered a legal backup.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 24, 2007)

> Notwithstanding the provisions of section 106, it is not an infringement for the owner of a copy of a computer program to *make or authorize the making of* another copy or adaptation of that computer program provided:
> 
> (1) that such a new copy or adaptation is created as an *essential step in the utilization* of the computer program in conjunction with a machine and that it is *used in no other manner*, or
> 
> (2) that such new copy or adaptation *is for archival purposes only* and that all archival copies are destroyed in the event that continued possession of the computer program should cease to be rightful.


I don't think downloading a ROM from the Internet and playing it on your PSP while the original gathers dust quite qualifies as making another copy and using it only for backup purposes.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 24, 2007)

Also note that 'Back up" crap hasn't been really revised from the time we were all playing on floppys on IBM PC Jr's and Windows 3.1. God help the "Backups." crowd should the courts ever wake up and notice "Hey, we aren't playing on floppies anymore."


----------



## lance.f (Oct 24, 2007)

Ron Overdrive said:
			
		

> Eevee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, true but ill stll stick with gba :3 meets my 1 n only need


----------



## Eevee (Oct 25, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Also note that 'Back up" crap hasn't been really revised from the time we were all playing on floppys on IBM PC Jr's and Windows 3.1. God help the "Backups." crowd should the courts ever wake up and notice "Hey, we aren't playing on floppies anymore."


Oh, I'm certainly not defending the current state of IP law.  I just wish people wouldn't kid themselves about the legality of what they're doing -- especially since nothing will ever change as long as people pretend there isn't a problem.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 25, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I do as well, but people are cheap asses and will save a buck any way they possably can and if there's some legal crap somewhere that makes it okey, better believe they will jump for it.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 25, 2007)

Well the PSP was much better designed than the DS and has better graphics, although the gba has some good games.
I'd have to say psp wins but the ds is higher than the psp in my mind ^.^

btw people the ngage owns them all :O


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 25, 2007)

Who said Taco? I swear I heard someone say taco.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 26, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Who said Taco? I swear I heard someone say taco.



yeah ngage did look kinda like a taco


----------



## RaSona (Nov 3, 2007)

Hardcore Nintendo fanboy, represent! ^^


----------



## Xidus (Nov 21, 2007)

If you want my opinion..

PSP, First-Generation ("fat").
You can hack the thing to have all three portables listed (yes, even the DS although I fail to see how it would work, it's just a file I found on a major PSP hacking site.)

I own one, and I have yet to buy a UMD game because I can just load PSX images into the thing and play Warzone 2100 or V2000 or Diablo, straight from the memory card which is infinitely faster than the UMD..

Sony unintentionally has created the ultimate portable game unit, in my opinion, but not by their hand has it reached this status; rather, the homebrew front as a whole has elevated it to this level.


----------

